# Glockenblume



## chromis (30. Mai 2008)

Wer kennt diese Pflanze? Evtl. Campanula persicifolia?
Es ist mit Sicherheit eine Wildpflanze und sie wächst in meinem Schildkrötengehege. Höhe ca. 60cm


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Glockenblume*

Hallo Rainer,

würde spontan "ja" sagen. Wobei die älteren bei mir höher werden, aber sich gerne mal hinlegen. Hat sie mehrere Blüten, die nacheinander aufgehen, und schmale, lange Blätter? Dann kann ich die auch in weiß anbieten. Falls Du Saat haben möchtest.


----------



## Inken (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Glockenblume*

Hallo Rainer!

Bei mir wächst sie auch, allerdings in weiß, und hieß schlicht und ergreifend immer nur "Glockenblume"   . Aber jetzt hast du mich neugierig gemacht! Und siehe da, ich glaube, du hast recht! 

Viele Grüße,
Inken


----------



## Plätscher (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Glockenblume*

Hallo,

wächst bei uns in vielen Gärten und nennt sich "Marienglockenblume".
TiP: nach der Blüte sofort zurückschneiden dann blüht sie ein zweites mal.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Glockenblume*

Sorry, Jürgen, die Marienglockenblume ist eine andere. Kannst Du leicht an den spitzen Blütenblättern erkennen. Die Marienglockenblume hat runde Blütenblätter.


----------



## chromis (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Glockenblume*

Hi Christine,

ja, sie hat sehr lange, schmale Blätter und die Blüten öffnen sich nacheinander.
Samen von der weißen Form wäre sehr wilkommen  
Wenn' soweit ist, schick einfach eine PN.


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Glockenblume*

Hi Rainer,

geht klar.

Schönes Wochenende und


----------



## Plätscher (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Glockenblume*

Hallo Christine,



> Sorry, Jürgen, die Marienglockenblume ist eine andere



interessant. Genau diese Glockenblume mit spitzen Blütenblättern heißt bei uns Marienglockenblume (habe extra noch einmal einen alten Bauern gefragt).

Sieht die Glockenblume die du meinst ansonsten genauso aus? Haste vielleicht mal einen Namen?, bin jetzt neugierig.

Die protzige Ballonglockenblume meinst du hoffentlich ja nicht.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Glockenblume*

Hallo Jürgen,

vielleicht ist das bei Euch eine regionale Eigenheit (oder Du hättest lieber die Bäuerin fragen sollen  ).

Ballonglockenblume Platycodon grandiflorus
Marienglockenblume Campanula medium
Pfirsichblättrige Glockenblume Campanula persicifolia

Versuch mal bei Mutter Google Dein Glück - da findest Du weitere Informationen. Oder beim Staudengärtner Deines Vertrauens....


----------



## Plätscher (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Glockenblume*

Danke Christine 

Wieder etwas dazu gelernt.
Ist übrigens wohl wirklich eine regionale Eigenart. Habe jetzt mehrere Leute gefragt und alle nennen sie Marienglockenblume.
Naja wir Münsterländer sind schon ein bißchen verschroben

Gruß
Jürgen


----------

